# [VR] Muss ich haben!



## enta (7. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

am Wochenende war ein Kumpel bei mir und im Gepäck hatte er die Rift, Vive und Hololens.
Ich hatte noch nie irgendwas an VR oder AR ausprobiert, da ich dachte das ist noch sehr in den Kinderschuhen.

Es hat mich aber wirklich überrascht wie gut das inzwischen ist und nun bin ich extreeem angefixt 
Gut Hololens beiseite, die ist ja zzt. sowieso nicht verfügbar bzw. viel zu teuer.

Zwar hat mir die Rift in Sachen Tragekomfort und Bildqualität besser gefallen, allerdings ist die Vive einfach das bessere Gesamtpaket.
Ich hab auch viel Platz im "PC Raum", sodass die Vive da gut dauerhaft genutzt werden kann.

Jetzt bin sehr versucht die vive zu kaufen, allerdings soll Gerüchte zufolge die vive2 ja nichtmehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
Ich weis, dass niemand genau sagen kann, wie lange es noch bis zum release dauert, aber was glaubt Ihr?

Lohnt es jetzt noch 900€ dafür zu zahlen, oder sollte ich mich zusammen reissen und bis zur ces warten?
Ich weis ich bin spät dran,  aber jetzt hat mich der vr virus erwischt 

Was würdet Ihr tun?


----------



## CastorTolagi (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MUSS ICH HABEN!*

Bei der Vive auf jeden Fall noch bis zum Kabellos-Kit warten:
VIVE | TPCAST VIVE无线升级套件（抢鲜版）
Im Januar ist China dran und wenn die dann ihre ganzen Spiele-Höllen gefüllt haben, dürfte es irgendwann auch bei uns verfügbar werden.

Eine Vive 2.0 wird, so wie ich es sehe, nicht so schnell kommen, denn HTC will wenn dann ein völlig neues Produkt veröffentlichen, nur gibt es dafür aktuell die Technologie noch nicht.
Wenn dann wird die aktuelle Vive noch weiter verbessert/verfeinert, aber im großen und ganzen wird es weiterhin die gleiche Brille bleiben.


----------



## alexissss (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MUSS ICH HABEN!*

wenn man den namen mit bezahlen will ja 

oder eine alternative Razer - OSVR - Open-Source Virtual Reality for Gaming

 die haben wir auf der arbeit getest und für gut befunden


----------



## enta (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MUSS ICH HABEN!*

Hmmm, ist dann die Frage, ob man das Kabellos-Kit haben möchte, bringt ja bestimmt ein höheres Gewicht mit sich und bleibt fraglich wie lange der Akku hält.
Ich fänd ja so eine Art riesen mouse-bungee interessant 

@alex: Bin kein Fan von Razer, habe es noch nicht getestet und diese Brille wird ausdrücklich für Entwickler vertrieben.

Bei der vive weis ich was ich bekomme.


----------



## shorty1990 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MUSS ICH HABEN!*

Nunja sind halt 900€ für 2 Displays+Bewegungerkennung vereint in nem Plastik Gestell. Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch. Ich bin Fan seid der ersten Stunde der 2. VR Revolution. Ich hatte mir damals das Rift DK! bestellt und war von dem Potential total begeistert. Gut, die Auflösung war echt grottig aber nach der ersten Minute Elite Dangerous hat es mich gefesselt. Ich glaube halt nicht das die nächste Generation meiner Preisvorstellung entsprechen wird.


----------



## enta (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MUSS ICH HABEN!*

Versteh dich schon shorty, aber es ist weniger das Produkt weswegen es so teuer ist, sondern die extrem hohen Entwicklungskosten.
So war es schon immer, wer den neusten technikshizzle haben will, zahlt unverhältnismäßig viel.

Ist so ein bischen wie XX80 TI und Titan, da bezahlt man für kaum mehr Performance doppelt so viel und dennoch 
verkauft sich die Hardware.

Wenn ich bereit bin 4k für nen Rechner zu investieren, schrecken mich 900€ für VR nicht wirklich ab.
Und auch wenn ich nicht alles durchgetestet habe, glaube ich zzt. gibt nichts besseres als die vive wenn man das "Raumerlebnis" haben möchte.

Naja, bekomme fürs we die Rift noch mal geliehen, da kann ich ein wenig in Ruhe rumdaddeln und mal gucken ob ich dann am Montag immer noch so geil drauf bin.
Aber ich befürchte das macht es nur schlimmer


----------



## CastorTolagi (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MUSS ICH HABEN!*



enta schrieb:


> Hmmm, ist dann die Frage, ob man das Kabellos-Kit haben möchte, bringt ja bestimmt ein höheres Gewicht mit sich und bleibt fraglich wie lange der Akku hält.
> Ich fänd ja so eine Art riesen mouse-bungee interessant



Doch das willst du haben.
Nach der zweiten Runde Holopoint WILLST du das Kit.
Der Kabelsalat bei der Vive ist wirklich mein größter Kritikpunkt. Roomscale super, aber man steht andauern auf der Leitung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Akkuleistung wird so um die 1-2 Stunden sein, was sich vielleicht nicht nach viel anhört aber länger hält man es unter der Vive i.d.R. eh nicht aus.
Zumindest nicht im Raumfüllenden Betrieb und das sollte zumindest der größte Kaufgrund sein.
Für sitzendes Spielen ist die Rift die eindeutig bessere Plattform.


----------



## enta (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

Ich bin nun doch am grübeln, die touch controller der Rift machen echt was her und nun bin ich mir nicht mehr so 100% sicher wegen der vive.
Das einzige was jetzt noch für die vive spricht ist das bessere room scale system.
Wobei das pass through finde ich auch ein nettes gimmick.

Anscheinend kann man mit rift und touch ja auch alle steam games zocken, das Headset an sich gefällt mir besser von dem Display und Tragekomfort,
Controller geben sich nichts.

Dummerweise habe ich nun the unspoken gesehen und es klingt soooooo cool!
Ich weis es ist selten dämlich seine Auswahl an einem Game fest zu machen, aber ich muss gestehen, es trägt seinen Teil dazu bei mich erneut ins grübeln zu bringen.

Ich frage mich, wie viel und instensiv nutzt man das freie Bewegen im Raum tatsächlich.
Ist das ein nettes Gimmick und verliert sich mit der Zeit, sodass man am Ende doch größtenteils auf dem Fleck steht wie bei der Rift,
oder empfindet Ihr das herumlaufen bei der vive tatsächlich als ein must have und nutzt es regelmäßig?

Wär super, wenn mir da ein paar vive beitzer Ihre Erfahrung zu schildern könnten.
Ich bekomme zwar heute die rift fürs we, sind aber leider keine touch controller dabei


----------



## chaotium (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

Für 900 Öken kauf ich mir nen zweiten ROG Swift PG 297 mit 165 HZ XD

Oder ne 1080. 
Vllt wird das VR wie 3D ein Nischenprodukt sein


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

@xtrame90:
Genauso wie die GTX1080 eine reine Niesche ist.



enta schrieb:


> Ich weis es ist selten dämlich seine Auswahl an einem Game fest zu machen, aber ich muss gestehen, es trägt seinen Teil dazu bei mich erneut ins grübeln zu bringen.


Das ist überhaupt nicht dämlich, sondern sollte DAS Hauptaugenmerk sein.
Sieh VR wie eine Konsole. Wenn dir die Spiele/Programme nicht passen, dann kann die Plattform noch so gut sein.



enta schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie viel und instensiv nutzt man das freie Bewegen im Raum tatsächlich.



Das versuche ich ja immer zu vermitteln.
Wenn man Elite Dangerous, Redout, House of the Dying Sun, EVE Valkyrie, Project Cars, Subnautica o.ä. Zocken will, dann ist die Vive die FALSCHE Plattform.

Sitzend ist das Ding nicht zu gebrauchen.
Hier bietet die Oculus Rift oder optimal die Playstation VR die eindeutig bessere Immession, denn die wurde dafür ausgelegt.

Aber dann ist man halt auch auf diese Spiele reduziert die ein bewegen im Raum nicht oder nur eingeschränkt anbieten.
Die Playstation VR ist ein rein sitzendes Vergnügen.
Bei der Oculus KANN man Roomscale erreichen, aber man braucht mind. 3 Sensoren besser sind 4 und selbst dann hinkt sie hinter der sagenhaften Lasertechnik der Vive hinterher.

Ist es besser still zu stehen oder aktiv teilzunehmen?
In meinen Augen ganz klar das aktive Spielerlebnis, denn es vermittelt einem tatsächlich das man IM Spiel ist.

Nutzt man es?
Na hoffentlich, denn wenn nicht hätte man ja wie gesagt bessere Alternativen gehabt.

Wie solltest du dich entscheiden?
Ganz einfach:
- Gehe die Spiele durch die du spielen willst:
- Sind es Sitzende Spiele mit Controller (egal welcher) am besten die Oculus Rift.
- Erlauben oder fordern sie Stehend, egal ob jetzt ruhig stehend oder sogar mit Bewegung. Dann ist die Vive die bessere Plattform.


----------



## Spreed (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Warum ist die Vive der Rift im sitzen so unterlegen?


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

- Die Vive ist schwerer als die Rift und das merkt man auch.
- Hauptgrund ist, dass der Schwerpunkt der Vive ganz vorne sitzt und die Brille den Kopf immer nach unten zu drücken versucht (verdammte Mechanik).
- Das Tragesystem ist bei der Vive auf Bewegung ausgelegt und liegt damit sehr straff am Kopf an, was im Sitzen störend wirkt.
- Die Controller der Vive sind im Sitzen völlig unbrauchbar, weil zu groß.
- Die Bildqualität der Rift ist dank der etwas anderen Linsen auch besser. Bei der Vive sieht man ein weißes Gitternetz zwischen den Pixeln. Bei der Rift weiße Schlieren am Sichtfeldrand, was wesentlich weniger stöhrt.
- Das Tracking der Vive ist genial, nur nicht im sitzen, denn die Basistationen sind ja nicht wie bei der Rift direkt vor der Nase, sondern im Raum verteilt.
- Außerdem muss man die Vive jedes mal neu kalibireren wenn man zwischen Sitzen, auf Stehend oder sogar Raumfüllend wechselt. Und wer die Kalibrierung der Vive einmal gemacht hat, will sie so selten wie möglich wieder machen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

Die Kalibrierung der Vive muss eigentlich nur bei Neupositionierung der Basisstationen wiederholt werden. Der korrekt im Raum getrackten Spieler richtig in die Spielwelt zu setzen ist Sache des Spiels. Auch die Bildqualität würde ich ambivalent betrachten mit nur leichtem Vorteil für die Rift. Zwar sieht man das (schwarze) Fliegengitter bei der nicht so stark, dafür strahlen helle Objekte vor dunklem Hintergrund (Space-Sims!) aus – siehe aktuelle PCGH.

Umgekehrt muss ich aber die Frage stellen ("siehe kommende PCGH" ): Wo liegen die Nachteile der Rift bei stehender Nutzung? Abgesehen von der Verkabelung konnte ich Nachteile gegenüber der "sagenhaften Lasertechnik" erst bei Entfernungen von über 3,5 m feststellen, mit zwei Kameras. Bei 3 m Headset-Kabellänge und typischen Zimmergrößen dürfte das aber keine große Einschränkung sein.


----------



## RRCRoady (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*



Spreed schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Warum ist die Vive der Rift im sitzen so unterlegen?


Ich hab die VIVE seit April und musste weder den Raum noch die Sitzposition erneut kalibrieren / vermessen. 
Hab eigentlich sogar 2 Sitzpositionen. Schreibtisch und meinen Rennsimulator (letzterer liegt ausserhalb der Raumvermessung). Das Tracking funktioniert in allen Belangen einwandfrei. 
Die Lighthouse Boxen hängen bei mir gegenüberliegend in der Ecke an der Wand.
Und ob jetzt der Sensor direkt vor dir ist oder nicht, spielt bei der VIVE überhaupt keine Rolle solange du dich im Sichtfeld der Lighthouse Boxen befindest. 

Wenn du nach dem ersten Test noch nicht sicher bist welches System dir besser liegt, würde ich deinen Kumpel nochmal einladen und nochmal testen, wenn du die Chance dazu hast.


----------



## troschan (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

Die beiden Systems sind sehr ähnlich. 
Tragekomfort und Displayqualität sind meiner Meinung nach fast identisch. 

Wenn du einen großen Raum hast wäre es bei mir die VIVE, da das Tracking bei großen Räumen der Rift überlegen ist. 
Wenn du so oder so nicht mehr als 2,5 x 2,5  m als Raum zur Verfügung hast, kannst du dir das frei aussuchen. 

Da ist das Angebot an Software dann schon ein gutes Unterscheidungskriterium, auch da die Rift sowohl Steamtitel, als auch Oculus Titel abspielt. 
Die Vive kann leider die Oculus Titel nicht so einfach nutzen...

Aber die beiden liegen nahe beieinander meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*



troschan schrieb:


> Da ist das Angebot an Software dann schon ein gutes Unterscheidungskriterium, auch da die Rift sowohl Steamtitel, als auch Oculus Titel abspielt.
> Die Vive kann leider die Oculus Titel nicht so einfach nutzen...



Prinzipiell kann man deine Aussagen getrost unterstützen Nur diese letzte würde ich etwas anzweifeln, da sich Oculus Titel nun wirklich problemlos mit der Vive Spielen lassen über das Programm Revive (GitHub - LibreVR/Revive: Play Oculus-exclusive games on the HTC Vive, scroll down for downloads and installation instructions. Please forward all donations to the EFF.). Revive packt dir die Titel aus dem Oculus Store automatisch ins SteamVR und wird seit Update 1.0.1 sogar direkt von Steam unterstützt, so dass Steam sich einschaltet, wenn Revive Probleme mit einer Portierung haben sollte.
Aber ich mag den Oculus Store gar nicht, die kennen in ihrem Store keine vernünftige Ordungsfunktion, Filter, etc. Aber wenigstens du kannst händisch alle Einträge durchscrollen um dahin zu kommen, wo du hin möchtest, wirklich top...


----------



## Ulmi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*

Die rift hat halt den Nachteil dass nur ca 210 Grad abgedeckt werden (mit 2 kameras).  Aber mit einer dritten Kamera sollte 360 Grad keine Probleme darstellen. Auch ich bewege mich mit meiner rift im Raum. Nur die controller gegenüber von den Kameras zu halten geht nicht. Das merke ich z. B sehr deutchlich in the lab.  Aber wie gesagt eine die Kamera sollte das  "Problem" beheben.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (16. Januar 2017)

Was ich als Hardware-Interessierter schön an VR finde:

Man kann die gesamte (GPU-)Leistung nutzen, die im Rechner steckt. Denn über SuperSampling erhält man in den meisten Anwendungen ein merklich schärferes Bild. Da bleibt viel Spielraum zum optimieren der Optik. Habe selbst nur eine GTX1060 6GB (2GHz GPU, 9.1GHz VRam), aber selbst eine GTX1080 würde man leicht an ihr Limit kriegen. Mich zumindest freut es immer, wenn ich die Komponenten, die bei mir in der Kiste stecken, auch ausreizen kann bzw. muss.

Zum Topic:
Also so wie es Aussieht, steht in naher Zukunft keine Vive 2.0 o.ä. an. Es wird kontinuierlich kleine Verbesserungen und Erweiterungen geben (Wireless Übertragung, neue Kopfhalterungen, die Tracker, vllt. neue Controller), aber das HMD und die Basisstationen wird man auf die nächsten 4 Jahre oder so locker nutzen können. Und auch dann wird es wahrscheinlich noch abwärtskompatibel bleiben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Muss ich haben!*



Ulmi schrieb:


> Die rift hat halt den Nachteil dass nur ca 210 Grad abgedeckt werden (mit 2 kameras).  Aber mit einer dritten Kamera sollte 360 Grad keine Probleme darstellen. Auch ich bewege mich mit meiner rift im Raum. Nur die controller gegenüber von den Kameras zu halten geht nicht. Das merke ich z. B sehr deutchlich in the lab.  Aber wie gesagt eine die Kamera sollte das  "Problem" beheben.



Je nach Aufstellung sind auch 360° kein Problem. Oculus Vorgabe ist stark für den schnellen Aufbau auf einem Schreibtisch und Front-Facing-VR optimiert. Bei Titeln, die ursprünglich für die Vive optimiert wurden, würde ich mindestens 100°, besser 150° zwischen den Kameras empfehlen und eine möglichst hohe Montage – HTC empfiehlt das nicht ohne Grund und letztlich brauchen beide Systeme direkten Sichtkontakt. Altbaubewohner können auch mit Constellation-Positionen über der Spielfläche experimentieren. Solange man die Arme im Spiel eher von sich weg hält kann sogar 1-Kamera-360°-VR funktionieren.


----------



## enta (9. März 2017)

Okay, ich hab mir gestern spontan eine Rift mit Touch gekauft 
Nach der Preissenkungen konnte ich nicht mehr wiederstehen.

Muss sagen mit den zwei Sensoren funktioniert roomscale schon überraschend gut.
Nur wenn man wirklich mal mit dem Rücken zu den Sensoren steht hat man mal einen kurzen Hacker, aber die meiste Zeit hat es wirklich sehr gut geklappt.
Könnte mir vorstellen, mit einem dritten Sensor ist man 99% der Zeit gut gerüstet.

Nachdem nun die Aussage von HTC kam, dass diese keinen Bedarf dafür sehen die Preise in naher Zukunft zu senken, wurde es also doch die Rift.
Wird jetzt erst mal alles ordentlich getestet, aber irgendwie bin ich auch froh, dass ich jetzt nicht das heftige Gitternetz von der vive im Gesicht habe


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. März 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab mir gestern spontan eine Rift mit Touch gekauft
> Nach der Preissenkungen konnte ich nicht mehr wiederstehen.
> 
> Muss sagen mit den zwei Sensoren funktioniert roomscale schon überraschend gut.
> ...



Nice - wirst viel Spaß haben  .

360 Grad Room Scale wird mit zwei Sensoren erst möglich, wenn du die Sensoren gegenüber positionierst (für beste Erfassung der Controller weit oben und nach unten gerichtet). Stehen die Sensoren vor dir, sind nur etwas 270 Grad Abdeckung möglich. 
Mit drei Sensoren erweitert sich der Tracking Bereich und die Abdeckung (um tote Winkel zu vermeiden) bzw. Erfassung der Controller wird deutlich besser. 
Habe letztes Wochenende den vollwertigen (bezüglich Bewegungsmöglichkeit) Shooter _Pavlov VR_ mit drei Sensoren gespielt und hatte gefühlt 100 % Abdeckung / keine Aussetzer. 
Sehr zu empfehlender Shooter (mit Bots oder Multiplayer) ohne Einschränkungen - der verlangt dem 360-Grad Tracking alles ab. 
Ansonsten sind mit Dead & Buried und Robo Recall bei der Rift schon feine Ballerspiele dabei .

Vielleicht mache ich mal einen Thread auf "wie und was sinnvoll" ist (USB Kabel, HDMI Kabel, Positionierung, Halterung für Kabel für mehr Bewegungsfreieheit, weiche Unterlage, Knieschutz, USB 3.o Karte etc..).
Nochmal zur Größe des Tracking-Bereich: Im Grunde laufe ich nicht so viel herum, auch wenn der Bereich größer ist. Schnell verliert man die Orientierung und wenn die Schutzwände eingeblendet werden, stört das die Immersion auch. Viel wichtiger ist es, sich einwandfrei um 360 Grad drehen zu können und genug Platz zum mal Hinknien oder gar Hinlegen zu haben.


----------



## enta (9. März 2017)

Es ist tatsächlich so, ist schon gut zu wissen, dass man relativ viel Platz hat, aber sonderlich viel umherlaufen tut man dann doch nicht.
Ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl groß eingeschränkt zu sein.

Ich mochte einfach an der Vive die pass through cam, die einfache 360° Erassung und die Tatsache, dass Steam dahinter steht.
Aber jetzt mit den Touch und den weiteren Sensoren, fühlt es sich genau so gut an, dafür habe ich das für mein Empfinden angenehmere Headset mit dem besseren Bildeindruck und
noch 200€ gespart.

Auch ein nettes Gutsi ist "The Unsproken", was jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend war, aber ich schon die ganze Zeit gern mal zocken wollte.
Der Verkäufer im Saturn war auch geil, scannt das Zeugs ein... hmmmm... nur 700€? Haben wir ein Angebot?
Er wusste nicht, dass die Preise gesenkt wurden, der fands richtig geil, ich glaub der hat auch direkt an dem Tag sein Gehalt aufn Kopf gehauen.

Bin gespannt wie sich das in den Verkaufszahlen niederschlägt, für mich war es jedenfalls Grund genug endlich in die VR abzusteigen


----------



## enta (10. März 2017)

So, gestern 3std. rumgefummelt.
Bei "The Lab" hatte ich doch viele Aussetzer, mit Bücken und von den Sensoren weg gedreht merkt man es dann doch häufig.
Zzt. stehen sie auch einfach aufm Schreibtisch, ich will am we mal beide in gegenüberliegende Ecken montieren wie bei der vive,
hab gelesen das soll deutlich besser funktionieren.
Ggf. schließ ich auch noch einen dritten an, die kosten ja wirklich nicht viel.

Ich bin echt froh mich fürs x99 deluxe entschlossen zu haben, jetzt brauche ich die ganzen usb ports 

Aber auch wenn es alles noch nicht gut eingerichtet ist, macht es schon extrem Spaß


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. März 2017)

Wenn die Sensoren vor dir auf dem Tisch stehen, können die Controller nicht erfasst werden, wenn du mit dem Rücken zum Tisch stehst. Die Erfassungspunkte der Controller sind in dem Ring um die Hand und müssen in dem Sichtfeld der Sensoren sein. Für 360 RoomScale müssen die Controller gegenüber stehen. Auf Hüfthöhe reicht aber nicht, da beim z.B. Bodenschießen oder dem Halten eines Gewehrs die eine Hand vor die andere Hand gehalten wird und somit das Blickfeld des Sensors auf die hintere Hand versperrt wird. Die Sensoren müssen also möglichst in die Höhe, um Überdeckungen zu vermeiden. 
Bei drei Sensoren empfielt sich das auch und die Positionierung im ~Dreieck. Der dritte Sensor kostet "nur noch" 69 Euro und im Paket ist ein 5 Meter USB 2.0 Verlängerungskabel. Somit benötigt man 3 x 3.0 USB Anschlüsse (1 x Brille, 2 Sensoren) und einmal USB 2.0.
Falls genügend USB Controller bereits vorhanden sind, schon mal gut. Eine Erweiterungskarte gibt es, falls jemand noch USB 3.0 benötigt, bereits ab 20 Euro (wie diese hier 4 x USB 3.0 *klick*, die habe ich).


Ich habe jetzt noch mit einer Hundeleine ( ~10 Euro - mit Rückzugautomatik) das Brillenkabel in die Höhe / Decke gehängt, und genieße größmögliche Bewegungsfreiheit  .
HDMI  Kabel der Brille und das USB Kabel der Brille habe ich auch um 2 Meter verlängert (~ 15 Euo zusammen).


----------



## enta (10. März 2017)

Haha, geile Idee mit der Hundeleine 

Ja mir ist bewusst, dass auf dem Tisch das nicht so gut funktionieren kann, hatte aber bei dem ersten Test dennoch erstaunlich gutes Tracking, lag wohl auch an dem eher auf 180° ausgerichteten Game.
Ich werds mal anordnen wie vorher die Lighthouses, da müsste schon mehr gehen.
Ich hab mir auch schon hdmi und usb verlängerungen geholt, da der Raum doch etwas Platz bietet.

Es ist sogar schon ein Hacken in der Decke, da könnte ich auch Hundeleinen-mäßig was montieren 

Zzt. hab ich noch mit der Einstellung der Brille zu kämpfen, ich hab so einen krassen Abdruck auf der Stirn, dass ich selbst 5std. später noch nen minimalen Abdruck erkennen kann.
Hab ein recht schmales Gesicht, glaube das könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass der Druck nicht gut verteilt wird.
Hab mal alles etwas lockerer gemacht und die Position verändert, mal gucken ob das was bringt.

Is echt ein Auftrag, alles so eingerichtet zu bekommen, dass dem VR Erlebnis nichts im Wege steht.
Ich glaub der Dritte Sensor kommt auf jeden Fall, was ich gesehen habe, deckt das ja wirklich gut ab und ist nicht so aufwändig zu realisieren mit den Strippen und allem wie ein vierter.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. März 2017)

Beim 360 RoomScale habe ich erst mal nur einen Sensor aufs Regal hoch gestellt, einen in Schulterhöhe und einen Hüfthöhe. Drei Sensoren sind auch gerade bei einer größeren Fläche sinnvoll. Die Sensoren sind ja relativ klein, lassen sich auch abschrauben und auf Kamerastative befestigen. Habe alles recht gut versteckt und die Kabel der zwei entfernten Sensoren rolle ich schnell aus, wenn ich VR starte. 
Der automatische Seilzug der Hundeleine ist wirklich sehr angenehm: Kein Brillenkabel mehr, das sich um die Beine oder Arme wickelt oder auf welches man treten kann  . 

Ja das Einrichten des TrackingBereichess etc. erfordert etwas Aufmerksamkeit, aber macht mir auch irgendwie Spaß . Man kann grundsätzlich viel improvisieren und viele Leute haben noch Ideen (wie das mit der Hundeleine oder Umlenkrollen aus dem Bereich Bergsteigen etc.). Soweit bin ich aber jetzt durch und habe mein Setup gefunden.

Habe die Brille auch relativ locker auf, Abdrücke sind kaum sichtbar und wenn nicht lange.
Der menschliche Kopf kann aber sehr unterschiedlich sein und für die Rift gibt es auch die unterschiedlichsten Cover zu kaufen, die eine möglicherweise bessere Anpassung bieten. Falls Bedarf besteht, hier mal paar Beispiele:
VR Cover Stoffüberzüge für originale Schaumstoffeinlage für Oculus Rift Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oculus Rift Foam Replacement Velour | VR Cover
Oculus Rift Facial Interface & Foam Replacement Standard Set | VR Cover


----------



## enta (10. März 2017)

Hmm, danke für die Links, schaue ich gleich mal nach.
Bei mir ist das schon heftig mit den Abdrücken, nach so 2-3std. sieht meine Stirn schon aus als hätte mir jemand ein Branding verpasst, is echt heftig.
Sieht auch richtig ******** aus, an Tagen an denen ich noch unter Menschen Gehen will, brauch ich gar nicht erst damit anfangen 
Aber hatte die auch glaube sehr eng gestellt, fühlt sich jetzt schon komfortabler an, mal schauen wie es nach der nächsten Session ist.

Die Hundeleine muss ja auch genau den richten Wiederstand haben, damit es nicht zieht oder zu schwach ist.
Demnach gute Sache das mit dem Link, die scheint ja genau richtig zu sein 

Edit: Ich hab mir direkt das hier VR Cover Oculus Rift Facial Interface & Schaumstoffeinlagen-Set - Sta… bestellt, das klingt sinnig


----------



## enta (16. März 2017)

Hab das Cover drauf gemacht und mal deutlich lockerer Eingestellt, jetzt hab ich nach vielen Stunden nur ganz leichte abdrücke, vieeel besser 
Aber ehrlich gesagt lag es wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass ich die Brille echt spack hatte.

Hab gestern mal mit Supersampling rumgespielt und war überrascht, dass ich bei "The Unspoken" gerade mal 1.3 einstellen konnte ohne Framedrops.
Ich mein die 980Ti ist bis Anschlag übertaktet und dennoch geht da kaum was.
Hab spaßeshalber auch mal 2.0 eingestellt und muss sagen, ja es ist schon schärfer, aber vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich nicht.

Aber irgendwie auch logisch, dass da die gpu abkackt, bei 2.0 ist man ja schon jenseits von 4K und das bei 90fps die man mindestens braucht.
Allerdings 1.5 hätte ich schon gedacht das es läuft, damit wär man ja ca. auf der Auflösung von meinem 3440x1440p Monitor und da kann ich auch Battlefield maxed auf über 100fps zocken.
Aber SS ist wohl einfach nicht effizient genug.

Oder die Games recht Powerhungrig programmiert.
Ich hatte nie das Gefühl die 980TI wirklich zu brauchen/Auszureizen, aber jetzt hat man tatsächlich einen Grund für so Karten,  da geht mit der 1080Ti bestimmt ne ganze Ecke mehr


----------



## ChiefJohnson (16. März 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal mit Supersampling rumgespielt und war überrascht, dass ich bei "The Unspoken" gerade mal 1.3 einstellen konnte ohne Framedrops.
> 
> Aber SS ist wohl einfach nicht effizient genug.



Es gibt keine Effizienz beim Super Sampling. Mehr Super Sampling berechnet die Bilder einfach in einer höheren Auflösung bevor sie wieder runter skaliert werden auf die Auflösung der Brille, da gibt es keine Effizienz, nur lineare Skalierung mit dem eingestellten Wert.

SS 1.3 hätte ich auch erwartet bei einer 980Ti, VR ist einfach sehr fordernd. Und hier kann man wirklich alles an Leistung verbraten was einem zur Verfügung steht. Manche stellen SS etwas höher als andere, in deinem Beispiel z.B. 1.4 oder 1.5 und akzeptieren dann gelegentliche Reprojection. Wobei ich deinen Weg besser finde, lieber etwas runter mit dem SS und keine Reprojection. SS 1.3 ist übrigens auch so ein Sweet Spot zwischen besserem Bild und höherer Anforderung meiner Meinung nach. SS1.5 wenn man wirklich eine 1080 oder besser hat oder das Spiel an sich schon nicht viel fordert, das ist noch einen Tick schärfer, aber kostet schon wieder viel Leistung. Bis SS1.6-1.7 sieht man zwar noch Verbesserungen, aber die werden immer unauffälliger, während der Leistungshunger deutlich weiter steigt. Höher bringt quasi kaum noch Verbesserung.

Und der Vergleich mit BF1 in hoher Auflösung ist zwar vom Leistungshunger in der Tat nicht verkehrt, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass es in VR immer um die Minimum-FPS geht, nicht die Average-FPS. Es ist egal, ob das Spiel mit 100 oder 120FPS läuft. Sobald es in einer aufwändigen Szene unter 90FPS fällt, greift Reprojection. Außer man stellt es aus, aber das ist nicht wirklich zu Empfehlen weil es dann noch deutlich schlimmer wird bzw. muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Kommt hier auch wieder stark auf das Spiel an.
VR ist doch einfach anders als Flat-Spiele.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. März 2017)

Asynchronous SpaceWarp (ASW) der Oculus Software ist schon eine feine Sache. In dem Rennspiel ProjectCars bekomme ich auf einem Flat Bildschirm + MS Gamepad (liegt der Brille bei ) nicht viel auf die Reihe, ständig Unfälle und ekliges Lenkverhalten.
Vor ein paar Tagen mit Oculus Rift + MS Gamepad gefahren und gleich im ersten Rennen Platz 1 belegt – kein einziger Unfall und das Auto nur so durch die Kurven gejagt. Unglaublich, wie viel das Gefühl wirklich im Auto zu sitzen ausmacht.
Zudem wirkte das Spiel in sehr hohen Einstellungen verblüffend flüssig, so dass ich mir den Frame –Verlauf in MS Afterburner angeschaut habe. Und siehe da, die FPS lagen ständig zwischen 45 und 100. Dank der Reprojection, also den Zwischenbildern durch  Asynchronous SpaceWarp, konnte ich super spielen und hatte richtig Spaß  .
(Habe gerade in einem Rennspielforum gelesen, dass man die FPS auf 45 feststellen soll, damit ASW noch besser und sauberer arbeiten kann, fall der PC keine 90 fps schafft und die fps ständig unter 90 fallen.
Die Hobby-Rennfahrer empfehlen generell auch, nur noch mit VR Brille zu spielen  )

Trotzdem: Je schneller die Hardware, desto besser für VR. Gut, wenn man noch überschüssige Leistung in SuperSampling stecken kann.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (16. März 2017)

Fein zu hören, dass dir das so viel geholfen hat! Die verschiedenen Optionen von Reprojection werden auch immer besser, ich bin froh, dass sie da sind, aber wenn möglich versuche ich dennoch, es zu vermeiden. 
Wobei es z.B. in Elite: Dangerous wurscht ist, da kickt Reprojection innerhalb von Basen immer rein mit SS1.25, aber hier fliegt man eh langsam und es stört kaum. Im Weltall läuft es dann 90FPS+, wo es wichtig ist, da man sich hier viel und schnell in alle Richtungen bewegt. Aber gerade zum Schrift lesen ist SuperSampling eine tolle Sache.

Habe selbst die Vive und ASW gibt es bei uns nicht, nur Interleaved Reprojection und Asynchronous Reprojection. Aber letzteres ist evtl. ähnlich zu Asynchronous SpaceWarp, Asynchronous Reprojection ist nämlich auch die beste Option auf der Vive.


----------



## enta (16. März 2017)

Ja ich bin auch der Meinung  nicht übertreiben.
Auf 1.5 hat es sich nicht ruckelig angefühlt, aber irgendwie "zäh"

Als hätte ich nen schlechten Ping oder so 
Hab auch direkt gemerkt wie mir leicht schummrig wird.
Da ist mir erst mal bewusst geworden wie wichtig die 90hz sind, bin da sofort zurück gerudert 

Bei 1.3 schwankt der Leistungsüberschuss in The Unspoken so zwischen 10-18%.

Was ich mit Effizienz meine ist eher, dass SS allgemein nicht sonderlich effizient ist im Vergleich zu z.B. AA o.ä. was optisch fast den gleichen Effekt erzielt.
Da werden in Zukunft sicher Mechanismen in die Games integriert, die  das mit weniger Resources schönen.

Aber the unsproken schaut auch ohne irgendwas ganz nett aus 
Bin mal gespannt auf the climb, dass hab ich mir noch nicht geholt, dass soll ja recht schick aussehen.


----------

